# Oscar the Death Cat



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Fun! Uhm, of course, unless he's coming to visit you.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20100202/od_nm/us_books_cat


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Pretty cool. I remember seeing something about this cat on a TV show some time ago.


----------

